# Holiday Traffic



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Over the weekend of 3,4 and 5th of April traffic on MW and roads will be heavy with people travelling to their holiday destinations. Would it be as heavy during the week say the 6th and 7th. 

I am not familar with the traffic sitution in England so plese forgive me if this is a silly question. 

Should have said I intend to travel from Scotland to Dover then on to France/Spain


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's hard to say Patsy. Traffic increases anyway as you get further south and roads can be busy even on quite ordinary days. We've travelled on Easter Sunday several times and been the only people on the road.

I'd guess that they will be less busy than usual that week: people who have to work on Tuesday will have gone home, people who are on holiday anyway will probably not be on the roads and the schools will not be working.

That said, I bet the supermarkets are packed ! Close them for a day and the English start panic-buying as soon as they open.

Safe journey and, to avoid worrying, allow a little extra time and hope for a look round Dover or an earlier sailing.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What's MW ?

You could always travel overnight and have empty roads and a lot less stress. It always felt quite adventurous when we did this with three snoring kids in the back


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Never thought of that Spacerunner. Good idea Will have a look at that


----------

